# Great Mortiser



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats on your new tool.


----------



## b2rtch

What is this?


----------



## helluvawreck

It's reasonably priced. I wouldn't mind having one, but I got a list and it's not on it - at least not near the top, anyways.


----------



## richgreer

I have a Jet table top mortising machine and my complaint about it is the hold down mechanism had too much play and did not work effectively.

I'm curious as to how well the hold down mechanism secures the wood on this machine.


----------



## sedcokid

Great review, maybe some day I will get one of these but for now I will continue using my drills and chisels.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sawblade1

*b2rtch*I cuts mortises for mortise and tenon joinery (basically a dedicated drill press that drills square holes) 

*Rich*the hold down mechanism works great sometimes a little too great play is eliminated by a thumbscrew and post mechanism,

I hope this answers your questions feel free to ask more


----------



## zonkers

Nice machine! I just paid Amazon this morning for a Shop Fox W1671 Mortising Machine. $225.00 plus $44.00 shipping. It was a "best pick" in one of the woodworking magazines my wife buys for me. (She puts "post its" notes next to the furniture she wants.) Anyway, I'm hoping it is a good machine. I've heard mixed reviews online about Grizzlies quality control issues. I'm getting back into woodbutchering after a hiatus of about 25 years. In out fitting my shop I have learned that the quality of the tools available now are not what they once were.


----------



## juniorjock

Jointer?


----------



## ducky911

I have a delta not sure if it the same as yours ..your pics a blurred

I am ok with it only because the table and hold down adjustment are not easy--It is on my list to make a more user friendly table--maybe like the one rockler sells.

bob


----------

